

 Yahoo to Buy Tumblr for $1.1 Billion  - Jaigus
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324787004578493130789235150.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
dm8
On a side note, another billion dollar exit (in terms of acquisition) for
Sequoia. Their hit rate is phenomenal. In last one year, they have got
Instagram, Kayak, Meraki and now Tumblr. Not to mention slew of other
companies going public or ready to go public.

------
Achshar
> It wasn't immediately clear whether Tumblr's board had also approved the
> deal.

So it's still essentially a rumor. Nothing official has been done. Microsoft
may have made an offer but it means nothing until Tumblr accepts it.

------
mvkel
1.1bn for a company that does 10mm/year in top line rev. Ouch.

Not saying this wasn't a smart move by yahoo. They need a loss leader to bring
fresh blood to their profit centers.

